# HELLO FROM TEXAS



## BIG TEX (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello My name is Meredith, I live In Dallas, Tx. and I have been a big fan of mantids for years and years.

I never took it to a higher level though, neevr got online and never knew this place existed, but I am VEYR glad I found it. All this time I had been getting my mantids through alocal breeder who very well may be a member here. Hi sname is Dan Houser.

I currently raise Phyllocrania Paradoxa, Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii, Gongylus Gonglodes, Idolomantis Diabolica, Psuedocreobotra Ocellata and the world famous Giant Asian Mantis.

I know a decent ammount and I have invested a good ammount of money to get rolling and provide the right enviroments to try my hand at being a dealer.

Small steps first though.

At any rate it's great to be here and I look forward to being here a while and getting to know the regulars.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello big Tex and welcome from little ol me in OHIO! :lol:


----------



## acerbity (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome, surely your experience will be an asset to us all!


----------



## BIG TEX (Dec 4, 2007)

wow I just realized the number of typos I had there lol. I was typing in the dark. Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 5, 2007)

welcome..i just started breeding to.its good fun.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 5, 2007)

Well welcome to the forums. You managed to get all those species without ever going online!? You have a good contact.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 5, 2007)

HOwdy Meredith! Houston Texas here  Are you a big Cowboys fan? they are doing very well this season  Dallas is still a good distance from Houston but i hope eventually a Houstonian may show up here. Now the name Dan Houser sounds familiar..hmmmm B) Welcome!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 5, 2007)

welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!

hmm i.diabolica? cool i dont have enough space to hold then &lt;_&lt;


----------



## BIG TEX (Dec 5, 2007)

yes dan is my guy, he's amazing and works under contract with the fort worth zoo. certain times of the year he displays all of his insects. I met him there and he gave me his card. that was years ago. He get his mantids from 3-4 people around the world, who knows maybe someone from here. I would not be surprised.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, and welcome! I'm a fellow Texan as well.

Seems like you know what you're doing aye? I have a lone female Gongy. How many diabolica and gongys do you own?


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## BIG TEX (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a fertile Diabolica ooth just in today but im not selling it. I should post pics

but i have about 20 Gongylus and about 33 Diabolica

and tons of others, too many to name. I have about 500 Gambians, not sure I mentioned those guys. They are a dime a dozen in my house.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 6, 2007)

BIG TEX said:


> I have a fertile Diabolica ooth just in today but im not selling it. I should post picsbut i have about 20 Gongylus and about 33 Diabolica
> 
> and tons of others, too many to name. I have about 500 Gambians, not sure I mentioned those guys. They are a dime a dozen in my house.


 :blink: :blink: :blink: 

All I can say is wow.


----------



## BIG TEX (Dec 6, 2007)

mantida said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink: All I can say is wow.


I gotta admit, after reading so many of your replies and the many many PMs I have recieved you guys seem to have a tough time finding some species, and some of those tough to find have been easy for me. I would like to help you guys get what you want. I'm not out to make a buck, this is my hobby and I wouldn't mind giving some of what I have away so long as you folks can pay the shipping. I'll populate a full list of what I have when I get home from work and post them so you guys can pick them out.

As far as the Idols are concerned, I have plenty, Ooths though, only one. But Dan can get them for me fairly readily.

Here's some background so you guys will understand where i am comign from. Dan, as I said before, I met him at the Fort Worth Zoo many years ago. We became friends. He has traveled the world for about a decade with the discovery channel as a Tech guy. He's not on TV but he is indeed behind the scenes. He brings home boxes and boxes of stuff, not just mantids. He always tells me he would bring more but only so much is allowed coming into the country. In fact lots of my mantids I am very lucky to have for this reason. It has somethign to do with foreign species being introduced to a new world and so forth.

Bottom line is, he is able to bring back lots of ooths and he finds them by the boatload. So that's how I get what I have. I don't ever get nymphs from him. Well on one of two occasions I have. But that's why it's so much fun for me. Watching them hatch and all.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh boy this is great!! Maybe Dallas zoo have a great bug section now  

hope with more available idolomantis it will improve the idolo. gene pool here in the USA. Please keep us update and thanks soo much for the info.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 6, 2007)

Another big hug from Taiwan. Welcome!

Luke


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 8, 2007)

My cousin lives in texas


----------



## Mantida (Dec 8, 2007)

BIG TEX said:


> I gotta admit, after reading so many of your replies and the many many PMs I have recieved you guys seem to have a tough time finding some species, and some of those tough to find have been easy for me. I would like to help you guys get what you want. I'm not out to make a buck, this is my hobby and I wouldn't mind giving some of what I have away so long as you folks can pay the shipping. I'll populate a full list of what I have when I get home from work and post them so you guys can pick them out. As far as the Idols are concerned, I have plenty, Ooths though, only one. But Dan can get them for me fairly readily.
> 
> Here's some background so you guys will understand where i am comign from. Dan, as I said before, I met him at the Fort Worth Zoo many years ago. We became friends. He has traveled the world for about a decade with the discovery channel as a Tech guy. He's not on TV but he is indeed behind the scenes. He brings home boxes and boxes of stuff, not just mantids. He always tells me he would bring more but only so much is allowed coming into the country. In fact lots of my mantids I am very lucky to have for this reason. It has somethign to do with foreign species being introduced to a new world and so forth.
> 
> Bottom line is, he is able to bring back lots of ooths and he finds them by the boatload. So that's how I get what I have. I don't ever get nymphs from him. Well on one of two occasions I have. But that's why it's so much fun for me. Watching them hatch and all.


That's awesome.

Maybe idolos and gongys will become more common with you around!


----------

